# Homeowner Ordered To Remove Political Signs



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WORCESTER, Mass. -- *For 17 years, as each election approaches, Steve Quist of Worcester has covered his home with campaign signs.They are everywhere, large and small. Signs are on his lawn, windows, roof and porch.But under a new city ordinance, his enthusiasm is considered to be over the top. The city is trying to limit the proliferation of all types of signs, commercial and residential, that many see as an eyesore.Quist has been ordered to take down most of his signs or face a $300 a day civil fine.

Read more: Homeowner Ordered To Remove Political Signs - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

At least I did not see an Obama sign.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

As much as I dispise Obama,banning the signs is taking away
his rights.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

looks like w-town will be paying some money out...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

What the hell is wrong with the eleven neighbors who decided to complain? If he's not hurting you; then, mind your own business. I think just about everyone has at least one neighbor who does something on their property that's annoying, but most of us don't complain to the city. So the guy has a few too many signs, it could be worse.

View attachment 3091
View attachment 3092
View attachment 3093


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Over half the virus an eyesore wtf do they care about signs. Just a way to get cash or try to.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

this is just way over the top.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

There are a lot more serious issues in Worcester to deal with. Some sections of it are a dump. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

MSP75 said:


> There are a lot more serious issues in Worcester to deal with. Some sections of it are a dump.


They could paint it up like those polka dot houses HistoryHound posted. That'd solve the problem. ;-)


----------

